# what are skycutter pigeons



## birdguy123 (May 8, 2003)

what are skycutter pigeons i was wondering what skycutter pigeons are and are they show or preforming breed what do they do thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.azpigeons.org/polishorlik(ukrainianskycutter).htm 

http://www.dreamwater.com/biz/pigeonsearch/feature39.htm 

Terry Whatley


----------

